# Gutes Spiel für zwei über Steam Big Picture



## Munro22983 (19. Januar 2015)

*Gutes Spiel für zwei über Steam Big Picture*

Hallo Zuammen, 

möchte mit einem Kumpel meinen Rechner am großen Fernseher über Steam Big Picture Mode anschließen. Weiß jemand hierzu ein gutes Spiel, was dazu bei Steam erhältlich ist? Dachte hierbei an ein Actionspiel mit Coop oder so.. Darf auch ruhig älter sein.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gutes Spiel für zwei über Steam Big Picture*

Geheimtip: Renegade Ops
Jump n run: Trine 2, Rayman
Kultig: Broforce!!!!!!


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gutes Spiel für zwei über Steam Big Picture*

Sonic All Stars Racing ist ab und zu ganz nett.

Ansonsten schau mal hier rein:
List of games with split screen/local co-op/"couch co-op" (x-post /r/Steam) : Games


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gutes Spiel für zwei über Steam Big Picture*

Trine
Battleblock Theatre 
Shank
Renegade Ops(!)

Steam geht auf Arbeit nicht, sonst hätt ich mal genauer gesucht. Das sind die, die mir gerade so eingefallen sind.
Kannst auch hier mal den Filter links einstellen und dann schauen ob es das Spiel auf Steam gibt: Co-Optimus - Your Prime Source for Co-Op Gaming- Co-Op Videogame Database


----------

